# radius/ball turner



## 525isx (Jun 19, 2011)

new here, thought I'd show the ball turner I made, it works ok, but I will be fine tuning it
525isx


----------



## November X-ray (Jun 19, 2011)

I've got one similar to that I built and it works well. The downside is in mounting it as it is time consuming, hopefully I'll make one that connects to the QCTP one day.


----------



## joesmith (Aug 25, 2011)

Looks good. I made a similiar on for my 9x20 a couple of yrs ago. I made the cutter point center over the pivot point. It works fine but I can't cut as close the the shoulder on the left as I would like. The edge of the cutting tool hits the shaft before cutting to the edge. I intend to tray a different point on the cutter next time I use it. The other problem I had was an easy way to prejudge the diameter of the ball. A screw to position the cutter holder might be nice. I have seen pics of this design with a scale marked on the base for diameter. That said I have cut quite a few balls. Enjoy.
joe


----------



## aametalmaster (Aug 29, 2011)

Nice job. I like using mine too...Bob


----------



## Rudy (Sep 2, 2011)

Hello, I see that you are using the lantern tool post, is it on the compound slide?
Do you have more pictures or the pattern you used to make it?
I have an Atlas/Craftman 618 and would like to turn some handle knobs.
Thanks
Rudy


----------



## aametalmaster (Sep 2, 2011)

> author=Rudy link=topic=2480.msg24132#msg24132 date=1314991236
> Hello, I see that you are using the lantern tool post, is it on the compound slide?
> Do you have more pictures or the pattern you used to make it?
> I have an Atlas/Craftman 618 and would like to turn some handle knobs.
> ...



All of my pics and the drawings are here at my Yahoo SB10K group...Bob
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/southbend10k/
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/southbend10k/files/Ball turner/


----------

